# 2012 Haunt Video Featuring Camp SLaughter



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my YouTube video featuring my 2012 Haunt. It is a walk through haunt, with Camp SLaughter (II) in the front yard and a maze of different scenes in the back yard. I produced the soundtracks myself. I hope you enjoy it. It is a little dark in some areas. Sorry for that.

Camp SLaughter (II) video


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some great scenes. I like the way you lighted the pathway. Your music set a good tone for a haunt!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Hairazor. When I originally started doing a pathway, about 13 years ago, I noticed people were having a hard time seeing the little rope fence I made to mark the path. That is when I got the idea to use my christmas rope lights. It has worked great, everyone can see it, and they pretty much stay on the path. Plus I already had the lights. LOL. I am also glad you liked the music.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the haunt, hope to see it on the dvd set also.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that! LOVE the father/ son fishing trip.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Cathy, I admit that wasn't one of my scariest scenes but it was fun putting it together. It also looked a little more creepy in person than in the video. I am glad you enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Great amazing haunt!


----------

